# Advanced Auber PID programming questions



## Ditchnbeer (30/5/14)

Hi all,

I have an Auber PID and ask for help with the following:

- is there a command to clear the previous program (i.e several lines) ?
- I use -121 for end of program, is there a pause command?
- how do you start your brew, then what is your first line? If I can explain:

Lets say I want to heat my water to 67 degrees then wait until I am all ready to go (have grain all ready, double checked water temps n volumes, water additions ready etc etc) before proceeding. So I have a line to heat to 67 then I press hold, get all set, thrown the grain and salts in, stir, double check temp then press button to advance to next step of program (i.e. 67 for 60 mins). Is there a better way?


----------



## Truman42 (30/5/14)

C1 = 67 T1 = 0 should raise and hold your temp at 67C. 0 is pause. 

Then you hit run and your next line would be C2 = 67 T2 = 60

You can't clear previous lines unless you manually change them as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Ditchnbeer (30/5/14)

Wow. Everything answered in one hit. Many thanks Truman!


----------

